# I love this US TV ad...



## MzzRach (Jun 19, 2009)

......for the Kia Soul: YouTube - New 2010 Kia Soul Hamster Commercial - Music Fort Knox by GoldFish

Hamsters cruising. Genius. It just makes me happy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Cuteness!


----------



## MissResha (Jun 19, 2009)

i heart that commercial. but im afraid of hamsters. they have super long teeth.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 19, 2009)

that commercial is so cute!


----------



## yodagirl (Jun 19, 2009)

OMG! That commercial is sooo cute


----------



## staceb1990 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a hamster so I love that commercial. So cute


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 24, 2009)

I love this commercial too, but I like the version with the Calvin Harris song better haha.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 24, 2009)

haha soo cute!


----------



## User35 (Jun 24, 2009)

haha I hate that commerical...

Hampsters ?? mkay I change the channel whenever I see it on TV


----------

